

Top H-1B Visa Companies All Specialize in Shipping American Jobs Overseas - jacek
http://www.ieeeusa.org/communications/releases/2013/021913.asp

======
mindcrime
So, where are all these unemployed American programmers, who lost their jobs
due to offshoring and H1B's? If you are one, please email me, as my $DAYJOB
employer - Open Software Integrators - is aggressively hiring at all levels,
from interns to Senior Developers and Senior Consultants. We are mainly
looking in the Raleigh/Durham, NC and Chicago, IL areas, FWIW. prhodes (at)
osintegraors (dot) com

The thing is, I'm skeptical of all this howling about American job loss (in
terms of development / IT anyway) due to offshoring and H1Bs. It's all we can
do to find qualified people.. we advertise for months and months and do dozens
of interviews to find one person we want to hire. And it's not like our hiring
bar is set super high... we don't do Google or Microsoft style "trick"
interviews and we don't expect intern level candidates to code a red-black
tree on the whiteboard or anything. We just want smart, hard-working people
who are motivated self-learners and have reasonable social acumen. And there
isn't exactly a flood of people like that beating down the door.

Now, I'm not saying that no one has ever lost their job to offshoring or
whatever. But from what I can see, there is still plenty of work available for
talented IT people in the US.

